# Badged Versions Of The Venerable 3602



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Still growing, slowly but steadily, what I would reckon is the forum's largest collection of badged Molnija 3602/3 pocket watches. An achievement that gives me considerable cause for .... ??? .... - there's a word for it that eludes me for the moment 










Top left to bottom right;

*ADANAC, CORSAR, HELBROS, INGERSOLL, PIERRE JACQUARD, KAMATZ *

*
KRASNIKOF, LACKAWANNA, MARATHON, ORIOSA, REGUS, SEKONDA *

*
SERKISOF, SERVICES, SLAVA, Ð§ÐÐ™ÐšÐ, 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡, NAMELESS.*

I really need to find a better example of the CORSA.

In the course of collecting I have acquired a few 'doubles', available for swops.










HELBOS, MARATHON, SEKONDA & 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡ (x2)

Just a few hundred more and I can challenge Mach's SERVICES collection :lol:

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Please welcome a new recruit .................










................. on the way from sunny Barnsley :gossip:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great collection Julian, and I've an idea how long you've been looking for some of them! I think a theme like this is very focused - unlike myself with a very general "affordables" aim point! :yes:

Focus, Mel, Focus! :focus:

Can I use some of your info on the "affordables" website please - the list of names for the badged items - You will be credited of course.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mel said:


> Can I use some of your info on the "affordables" website please - the list of names for the badged items - You will be credited of course.


You're most welcome to any info' or images I have. With the factory closing in 2007 I lost any hope of getting any sort of list of brand names they had supplied. None of my letters - even one in Russian - were ever replied to :down: .

I've also bought a couple of what appear to be 'bitsa's' with highly decorated faces (trains NOT erotica







), which I'll post in a separate topic as soon as they arrive.

Julian (L)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Respect Julian :notworthy:

Sometimes you just have to be single minded when it comes to collecting :thumbup:


----------

